# Elder Scrolls Online Furry Guild (Question)



## ForFauxSake (Apr 7, 2014)

Hey all, I was following a group on FA dedicated to ESO but the group owner put less effort into establishing a furry community on ESO than he did in snatching up the convenient group name for all teh pageviewz.

Are there any furry guilds established yet on this game? I have yet to see anything coordinated as a guild with an aim and a community rather than a random hodgepodge of various furs who will probably split up later when they hit endgame. I also haven't found another ESO group on FA that has anything going on yet.

In the case that there's not, would anyone be interested in starting one up? I still manage a megaguild, Grindhouse Gaming [GH], in Guild Wars 2, and I operated the Ehmry Bay server's public Teamspeak for over a year... the same one that the big furry guild Tyrian Claws [CLAW] (http://www.furaffinity.net/user/guildwars2furs) migrated to after their private mumble was shut down. I'm a little burnt out on running a guild at this point, but I'd be more than willing to help someone else kickstart their own and assist in building it up (TS3 server, homepage, events calendar, etc).


----------



## lazgan (Apr 8, 2014)

This is relevant to my interests. So far I have only joined two trade guilds, and have no adventuring group to speak of. I'm doing some recording with one of my characters, if that's something that would interest you, or I could start a new character for some off-screen adventuring.
I am @pingpow in-game.


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 8, 2014)

Well... I do know of an all-Khajiit guild that sometimes does some pretty stupid stuff when they're being watched by, say, Nords. Does that count?


----------



## ForFauxSake (Apr 8, 2014)

Not really  I'll just keep checking in here for a bit to see if there's any momentum I guess. Keeping my fingers crossed in the meantime.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 8, 2014)

Is this furry guild you're looking for online community, kahjiit, argonian, werewolf or any combination of the above?


----------



## ForFauxSake (Apr 8, 2014)

Any combination really. I'm talking more people from FA, not necessarily a hairball (or scaleball?) in-game.


----------



## hungrywulfy (Apr 13, 2014)

Well would be cool to find a FurGuild or players, if one knows one or wanna play with me write a note on http://www.furaffinity.net/user/hungrywulfy/


----------



## Kaji (Apr 23, 2014)

Hey everyone. It seems there is some interest out there for a guild in the Elder Scrolls Online for furries and so I've gone ahead and created one. I did my best to scour the internet to see if there was already one made on the NA server but I have yet to find one so without further delay, I'd like to offer the "TESO Furry Group" as the guild you've all be looking for. It's a part of the Dominion so I hope that doesn't make too many of you angry. There is no main focus on PvP so that shouldn't cause too big a problem for those who'd just like to find and enjoy the company of other furs in game.

My account in game is @Kaji_K07 so feel free to give me a poke in game if you'd like to join. It has no specific use like PvP or PvE. Anything goes as long as its friendly and everyone is having fun. Its here as a community guild first and foremost to bring the furries of Tamriel together. I will be posting topics on various forums to get the word out and to advertise the guild. If there are any forums or websites you know of where this would be useful, be sure to let me know.

Also if there is, in fact, already a fairly established furry guild within the game, please let me know because I have no intention to split the community within the game. I'd be more the happy to join a furry guild if there is already one in effect.

Thanks guys for your interest and I look forward to seeing you all in game ^^


----------



## Sethadeas (Jun 10, 2014)

I have created a new guild "The Furries of Tamriel" it is brand new, so much room for growth    All sexual orientations allowed, just be 18 and over 
Whisper @xXCernunnosXx for an invite.


----------



## LilSprite (Jun 18, 2014)

Awesome I will sure join!


----------

